# Raw PCM



## shkshabbir (May 31, 2006)

Dear friends
I recorded some audio in Cool edit pro and tryied to save it in "PCM Raw Data (*.mp3, *.pcm, *.raw)" now when I try to open the files in cooledit or any other program it doesnt the actual sound I recorded, it give all kinds of noice and no real audio.
What shoul i do to open as i recorded.
Shabbir


----------



## olobay (Apr 27, 2006)

I think pcm raw data is .wav.


----------



## snouffelaire (Aug 28, 2006)

*raw pcm + question*

Hello,

Firstly i may answer to the question:
Raw PCM means there is no header in the file indicating the sample rate, compression, etc.
So when you open the file you must be asked for these settings, or the data will not be interpreted correctly and you will hear nothing but noise
(am i right?)

So now here is my question: my phone (cordless home phone DECT SIEMENS SL440 / SL44 for the record) can record sounds that i can set as ringtones. I can also download and upload these sounds on my PC.
BUT these sound records are raw PCM files. since I don't know the sample rate, compression, etc of this data I can't edit this sounds or make my own ringtones.
I contacted Siemens for support but they can't help me. (damn it. a $150 phone + a $50 usb cable!)
Does anyone know a program that can analyze data so it retrieves the header information of raw PCM files? (find the settings that renders a real sound and not just random noise?)

Thank you!


----------

